# Mystery vent on Compass Calypso? - any ideas



## tombar (Nov 11, 2008)

On my Compass Calypso, there is an air nent on the outside which is between 10 and 13 inches *above *the window for the toilet/shower compartment. On the inside, there is no obvious vent, which seems to be hidden behind a sealed plastic unit on that wall. Does anyone know if this vent sereves any useful purpose? The reason I'm asking is I have a strong suspicion it may have been the cause of a recent soaking of the bathroom roof following a heavy downpour.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought an older RV years ago that had a long vent high up on the body. It took me ages to find it was just covering some damage a renter had done with a signpost.

Ray.


----------



## tombar (Nov 11, 2008)

*mystery nebt*



raynipper said:


> I bought an older RV years ago that had a long vent high up on the body. It took me ages to find it was just covering some damage a renter had done with a signpost.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks for the reply, Ray. However, this is a genuine Compass vent matching the one at the bottom that goes into the bottom of the bathroom cubicle.


----------



## Chaarlie (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,
I'm at work at present so can't examine my Calypso until this evening, but I can't recall a vent above the toilet/shower window. But I'll check this evening, and report back tomorrow if you haven't had a definite answer by then.

Charie.


----------



## Chaarlie (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi, 
I did check my 2001 Compass Calypso and there is no vent above the toilet/shower window. Sorry I can't help further. 

Charlie.


----------



## tombar (Nov 11, 2008)

Chaarlie said:


> Hi,
> I did check my 2001 Compass Calypso and there is no vent above the toilet/shower window. Sorry I can't help further.
> 
> Charlie.


Thanks. Wonder it it changed since 1997 (R reg)


----------



## colliezack (Feb 10, 2008)

It is a well known way to hide a dent!!
I know, as I have done it; especially if the vent is the same as a genuine one elsewhere!! It looks quite professional. 
Some people use reflectors-- Orange/White/Red depending where the dent is- side, front, or back.
If in doubt; and you can't live with it-- take it off and have a look?
Let us know!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I once bought a house that had an internal bathroom with a nicely fitted extractor fan. On the outside wall, at a point very close to the extractor fan was a grille. 

When the extractor fan failed to clear the steam from the bathroom I suspected a blocked vent - wrong - there was no vent - the grille was glued to the outside wall - no vent behind it - just bricks.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good idea Tony.
Thought about venting our hob extractor out but found the walls over 2ft. thick. Might just glue a vent on the outside to show willing.

I fixed a box above my shed door that buzzes and has a LED on. It has a symbol of lightening through a man with "Danger of death" on it.
So far it's kept everyone out of my shed.

Ray.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just checked ours too.......no vent!


----------

